# trialspiel



## Lewinski (10. November 2004)

kennt ihr das trial spiel wo man mit dem motorad trial fährt?
wenn nicht dann:

könnte ich es irdendwo hochladen das es alle haben könnt. 
aber ich weiss nicht wo  es free webspace gibt. könnt ihr mir helfen?

gruß markus


----------



## Hopserhäsle (10. November 2004)

hi, also das Game kenn ich, und es macht wirklich Fun. Wegen Webspace, hm ich hab letztens einen Vorschlag bekommen, www.piranho.com! Aber sei gewarnt Bruder  
man kann höchstens 100kb als eine Datei uploaden! Geil oder? Also nicht empfehlenswert. Schau mal bei   Arcor   ich glaub da gibts auch Webspace! ?    Mehr weiß ich nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heizerer2000 (10. November 2004)

Meinst du das auf www.miniclip.com. Macht echt Spass aber auf miniclip kannst du es andauernd spielen.
Gruss Peter


----------



## Bernd88 (10. November 2004)

meinst du dieses? http://www.dnainternet.fi/pelit/english/
welches ich auch gut gemacht finde ist http://www.mousebreaker.net/games/bmxbackflips/play.php . ist eben bmx, aber ich finde es auch ganz lustig.


----------



## tommytrialer (10. November 2004)

es gibt jetzt auch von dougie lampkin nen mototrial pc spiel, das hat einer ausm verein bei ebay ersteigert das ist auch recht nett, jedoch recht einfach


----------



## Heizerer2000 (10. November 2004)

Hallo das auf www.miniclip.com ist das von Dougie Lampkin,ist zwar nur ne Demo,aber macht auch Spass.


----------



## tinitram (10. November 2004)

wieviel MB hat das spielchen denn ? ich könnte evtl ein wenig platz auf nem recht schnellen server freimachen... 

wie heißt das spiel überhaupt - vielleicht kann man das ja irgendwo anders auch herbekommen


----------



## Heizerer2000 (10. November 2004)

Das Spiel heisst Trial Bike und ein anderes Trial Bike Pro,die Demo kannst du auf www.miniclip.com mal spielen ist nicht schlecht,aber die Vollversion habe ich noch nirgends gefunden.
Gruss Peter


----------



## isah (10. November 2004)

der esel hilft   "Trial Bike Pro" macht irren spass, gibt auch schon nen riesen thread bei mtb-news, weiss nicht  mehr genau wo. 
In der pro (also bei der offline version, heisst irgendwie so) gibts auch nen trial-fahrrad, nicht nur motorräder.

martin


----------



## Mac Gyver (10. November 2004)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> In der pro (also bei der offline version, heisst irgendwie so) gibts auch nen trial-fahrrad, nicht nur motorräder.



Kazaa hilft auch  ... 1. ich fand die erste version viel besser als die zweite, weil es da zu unlogisch wird.
2.Das angesprochee "Fahhrad" fährt sich leider mehr wie ein schlechtes Motorrad.


----------



## Trialmaniax (11. November 2004)

welches Trialspiel meint ihr?
Ich kenne da Offline Trial und Elastomania. Elastomania ist eine mischung aus unrealismus un fun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lewinski (11. November 2004)

hallo 
ich meine habe genau das spiel das es auf miniclip gibt. aber ich habe dei vollversion und die ist max. 14mb.

die zweite version finde ich auch nicht so gut. aber ich habe auf einer internetseitegelesen das noch diesen herbtst ein neues rauskommen soll, noch besser.


----------



## Monty98 (21. November 2004)

So. ich probier jetzt einfach mal ein von mir erstelltes trial-elastomaia-level reinzustellen 
zum spielen: 
downloaden
speichern in Elma(Elastomania)>Lev
ich hab echt keine ahnung obs funzt. Bitte aber um eine rückmeldung falls es jemand runterladet.

viel spaß (wenns geht)


----------



## Lewinski (22. November 2004)

für welches spiel is das den für das bike trial pro ?
gruß markus


----------



## Monty98 (22. November 2004)

nein, für elasto mainia


----------



## Reini (23. November 2004)

Aja
ICh hab zaus in etwa ~30 trial levels, werd sie dann raufladen wenn ich zuhause bin
mfg
Reini


----------



## MrTrial (23. November 2004)

Jetzt will ich auch mal was wissen...
Auf was für'ner Basis laufen die Spiele? Sind das Flash-geschichten?
Was ist Elasto Ma(i?)nia ?

Wäre schön wenn ihr mich mal aufklären könntet!

Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tinitram (23. November 2004)

das is n einfaches java-applet

der Code ist für die Anzeige verantwortlich:
<applet code="Trial.class" archive="Trial.jar" width="500" height="400">


----------



## MrTrial (23. November 2004)

Ah ja.
Und womit wird es erstellt?
Ich meine irgendwo muss ja die Physik und Gravitation etc. festgelegt werden.
Ist das nur was für die harten Java-scripter, oder kann man irgendwo so ne 'engine' runterladen und mit eigenen Kollisionsdaten und Grafiken füttern?

Reizt mich nämlich schon mal sowas zu schreiben, weil ich ruck-zuck ne 3d-Umgebung basteln könnte, mit Palleten und Baumstümpfen und so weiter. Hmmm...
Mit C++ oder Delphi würde ich das nicht auf die Reihe bekommen, wahrscheinlich

Matthias


----------



## tinitram (23. November 2004)

naja, wenn du die datei trial.jar hast kannst du dir die entpacken und mit nem java decompiler in die einzelnen .class dateien hineinschauen...

(java decompiler: ftp://ftp.mpi-sb.mpg.de/pub/simtelnet/win95/java/djdec377.zip

trial.jar: http://www.miniclip.com/trials/trials/Trial.jar)

aber sowas macht man nicht


----------



## MrTrial (23. November 2004)

Ach so, danke!
Habe ich jetzt aber erstmal nicht vor.

Die miniclip-trialspiele sind aber echt fett. Macht echt spaß - die erste Zeit.

Trotzdem danke.

PS.: Du wohnst in Mitte? Wo denn da? Kannst ja auch ne PM schicken.
Man kann sich ja mal treffen

Grüße, Matthias


----------

